# Free Custom DKC Slingshot Giveaway - Join Now!



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

It's simple. Just say *" I'm in "* and you may have a chance of winning this Custom DKC Slingshot Frame !

The giveaway will end on the 21/7/2013, So it's one week from now (14/7/2013) i will announce the winner 

The winner will be generated using random.org

I will ship the frame WORLD WIDE.

*I only have two rules: *

1) Members must have over 40 posts.

2) Must be over 18 years old, otherwise i will not be responsible for what you *do* with this slingshot frame.

3) DON'T send me PM's asking me for other *free stuff i can giveaway* ...... :hmm:

The prize!









One more thing, if you have some time feel free to visit *DKC Slingshot Facebook page* https://www.facebook.com/pages/DKC-Slingshots/558644900819002

I've got some other stuff in the works at the moment, so another giveaway will come sooner or later.

Thanks.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Im definitely in. Thank you for the chance.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Whoa, Whoa, Whoa, I`m in for sure Danny....thanks


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

> *I only have two rules: *
> 
> 1) Members must have over 40 posts.
> 
> ...


  lol, i'm in!!!

Nice idea, THX!!!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

lol!


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

> 11 user(s) are reading this topic
> 
> 3 members, 7 guests, 0 anonymous users
> 
> scarfaceTom,  Danny0663,  AZ Stinger, Facebook (1)


still saw this while reading this topic, does it mean the CIA is watching us? h34r:


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Sweeeet! I'm in. Thank you a lot Danny for this chance. I guess Fred would be proud of you and your work


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

I am definitely in, it looks great work.

Thanks for the opportunity.

Cheers Allan


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome!! I'm in!! Thanks for the chance!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm in

Are you sure no PM to discuss about this slingshot? :neener:


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm in Danny - and thanks for giving us the opportunity!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

im in. . . ( another giveaway i wont win :sorry: )


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Danny, thanks for holding this giveaway! I'm in.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

well " i am in " situation related ;-)


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow...definitely. 'I'm in'...nice one Danny


----------



## kanexor (Dec 7, 2012)

This slingshot is a piece of art!
"I am in."
Thank you very much for the opportunity, Danny! You are a very generous and kind guy.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm in of course! Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

*" I'm in "*


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

nice 1 danny mate im in


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

*I'm in*


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Another gorgeous slinger you got there Danny! Very generous of you, putting it up for grabs. Please count me in as well.

Cheers, Remco


----------



## libel (Jul 1, 2013)

*" I'm in " *

≠ amen


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm in. Thank you for the offer


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

AZ Stinger said:


> Whoa, Whoa, Whoa, I`m in for sure Danny....thanks


I was thinking the same thing AZ. I am in!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

What an awesome piece!!!!

Of course I'M IN!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A beauty like this in my collection, that would be great, I'm in


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*Thanks, I'm in!*


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Wow! I am in thanks for the chance. It is a beautiful slingshot.


----------



## Skillet (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm in! Thanks very much!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm in too. Cool looking frame.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Nice Danny!!

I'm in!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i'm in danny this is one of your coolest designs and your torpedo with the denim micarta,thanks for the giveaway


----------



## Bob Holland (Apr 24, 2013)

You make some nice looking slingshots. Count me in. I could use another because you can't have too many slingshots. I have only the ones I have made. (about 5 or 6 & some forks drying in the shed)


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Im in! Thank you so much for the chance!

Thanks millions!

SMS


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm In Danny Thanks!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I am in.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

I'm in. Thanks for the generosity.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Can't miss this! I'm in!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow, IM IN !, the winner will be very lucky, thanks for the chance.


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

OMG!!!

I'M IN!!! (please)

Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow Danny, whuddaguy!!!! I'm in! Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Such a beautiful piece, you better believe "I'm in".


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

I am in ... crossing my fingers again ... thanks DKC !


----------



## Catapultkraig (Mar 5, 2013)

*I'm in*


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

awesome im deffinetly in


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm in and thanks for the chance


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for the chance buddy, count me in


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I'm in - for sure..


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Beanflip said:


> AZ Stinger said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa, Whoa, Whoa, I`m in for sure Danny....thanks
> ...


 :yeahthat: I am in!


----------



## Luc Driesen (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm In.


----------



## OldSchool (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice give away, I don't have 40 posts but maybe next time


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I'm in.

thank you very much Master. :wave:


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

Im In


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm in! Beautiful frame!!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## big t (Mar 10, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh, I'm in. Thanks big guy.


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

Fantastic lookin slinger I'm in


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

im so in i voted it for slingshot of the month its awesome com on give it to a fellow kiwi!

thanks :king:


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I am in, thanks for making this offer.


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

You bet your bottom dollar I'm in on this one! Love that frame whole-heartedly.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm in too.


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## Pilgramie (Jul 15, 2013)

*I'm in =)*


----------



## sultanpuss (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm In.


----------



## ShesHowdew (May 12, 2013)

I'm definitely in!


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm in !! :wave:


----------



## rtaylor129 (Jun 19, 2013)

I am new to the forums but I am in... Now for 40 posts lol


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

oh yeah, i'm in.


----------



## Harpman (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm In Thanks

Jeff


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

im defo in

thanks for you generosity


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

Beautiful work!!!
I'm in!!!
-Leo


----------



## brparris (Jan 13, 2011)

That's a generous give away. Thank you for the opportunity. I'm in please.


----------



## jackrabbitslim66 (Nov 10, 2012)

Im im


----------



## theolithic71 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey, hoa, I'm in!!

Would look GREAT next to my arrowheads!!


----------



## Flycatcher (Jun 19, 2013)

IM IN. IM IN! IM IN! This slingshot is stunning. I was describing this sling shot to a friend just yesterday, but i dont think i did it justice.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm in..!


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

i'm in .,,,, tnx


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm in! Great give away!


----------



## ozarkmike (Dec 29, 2012)

wow! looks so prehistoric...I'm in thanks


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Are you kidding? I am so freakin' *in*!

...Thanks for the chance, Danny


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Looks like there`s more than a few who got confused by rule #1 LOL


----------



## kep135 (Feb 13, 2013)

That is beautiful! I am in, and thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## Portland Stumpy (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm in, with many thanks.


----------



## brparris (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah, confused is my middle name sometimes.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## OldSchool (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for the chance. "I'm in"


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Awesome! glad you guys want it 

I will announce the winner tomorrow morning or afternoon so i can ship the frame before the post office closes.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

Is there still a chance to join?

*I'm in* if there is


----------



## wolfking44 (May 22, 2013)

I am in thabks


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Here are the results:

Everyone that entered were assigned with their *number*


reset
AZ Stinger
scarfaceTom
Gardengroove
Aussie Allan In Thailand
PorkChopSling
e~shot
SlingDaddy
Imperial
GrayWolf
leon13
MagicTorch100
kanexor
stej
ash
AJhunt
kobe23
Viper010
libel
DukaThe
Beanflip
Quercusuber
Mr.Teh
rockslinger
Can-Opener
Skillet
harpersgrace
f00by
bigron
Bob Holland
SuperMonkeySlinger
BCluxor
BC-Slinger
parnell
flipgun
GHT
Tirador
Btoon84
Bob at Draco
tnflipper52
Arturito
Catapultkraig
squirrel squasher
Tube_Shooter
AnTrAxX
jazz
NoobShooter
Luc Driesen
dannytsg
OldSchool
alfshooter
rlmlam
tradspirit
Jacktrevally
big t
Jaximus
G30
dang magpies
Dr J
AlmightyOx
mr. green
MAV
Pilgramie
sultanpuss
ShesHowdew
kooniu
rtaylor129
The Gopher
Harpman
the chunkapult man
NicklePanda
brparris
jackrabbitslim66
theolithic71
Flycatcher
pop shot
bullseyeben!
filipino_saltik
All Buns Glazing
ozarkmike
Dayhiker
AZ Stinger
kep135
Portland Stumpy
brparris
Nicholson
OldSchool
Spectre
wolfking44

The winner is .... number 38

*Congratulations Btoon84! *

Thanks again guys, awesome turnout this year with 89 participants. Lets hit 100 for the next one. :king:


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Congrats Btoon, excellent give away Danny.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats B!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Congrats Mr. Btoon!

Danny, thanks for the giveaway! Most generous indeed.

Todd


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Congrats Brandon, thanks Danny for the chance to win this awesome slingshot !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

OH. My. God. :bonk: :bouncy: :banana: Thank you Danny. You are indeed the man. No doubt about it anymore! wow. I can't believe I won. Thats cray. Thank you so much Danny. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks Danny for this Giveaway, your beautiful work everyone wants to have :wave:


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulation Btoon84, have fun with this "wow so gorgeous" this shooter :wave:


----------



## y.o.r.k (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm in too


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*Congrats Brandon!*

*Thanks Danny!*


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Way to go Btoon.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Congratulations Btoon!! And thank you Danny for the chance!


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Good for you B and thanks Danny


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Congrats! Swap it for a piece of olive wood?


----------



## OldSchool (Apr 21, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanx for the opportunity Danny and Congrats to you Brandon!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Congratulations Btoon

Thank you very much Mr. Danny :wave:


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Danny thanks for the excitement and the chance!

Brandon, congrats on winning that beauty!


----------

